

Twitter Redesigns Signup Process to Entice New Users - smacktoward
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/08/29/twitter-redesigns-signup-process-to-entice-new-users/

======
jburwell
Admittedly, haven't read the article, but ... really? Given the saturation of
Twitter into the public consciousness (heck, my local news anchor/beat
reporter incessantly pimps their Twitter handle), I find it hard to believe
that a person has not determined whether or not they want to participate in
the Twitter community long before they get the sign up page. Seems like a bit
of turd polishing to me ...

